# Here's the .40S&W poll



## fivehourfrenzy

I mean, there's one for 9mm and .45ACP, might as well make another one.


----------



## Baldy

I use 165gr HP's in my S&W for home protection.:draw:


----------



## Guest

The 155 gr is dead on at 25 yards and group well in my P94 so thats what I use. The heavier bullets tend to open up.


----------



## TOF

I load 165 and 180 grain FMJ and JHP rounds for competition and practice but use Winchester Ranger 155 Gr. JHP's when carrying.

I don't want to be hit by any of them. If not for the litigation potential I would load some 165 Gr. Zero JHP's for carry purposes. I do have some loaded hot for carry in the woods where I expect any shots required to be a bit beyond 15 yards.

They all seem to hit within an acceptable zone at 15 yards. Typicaly POA to 2" above POA bullet/powder charge dependant.

:smt1099


----------



## txpete

my cz 40B sure likes the 175 and 180 gr bullets the best.
pete


----------



## DCFresh

Baldy said:


> I use 165gr HP's in my S&W for home protection.:draw:


same here...:smt023


----------



## toopercentmlk

155gr Winchester Rangers here!


----------



## toopercentmlk

Any more opinions on fourty cal weights?


----------



## wahsben

155 hornady tap and also black hills hp.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I get the best groups with 165's So when it comes to my 40's that's what I put in em.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

WWB Self defence load 180 grain:smt1099


----------



## hideit

hmmm
124 for 9mm
230 for 45acp
(124+230)/2=
177 
so i'd go with a 180 grain


----------



## stormbringerr

230 for .45acp
165 for .40 cal.s&w
and
147 for 9mm

all federal hst ammo, i believe the 165 in .40cal has great penetration.:watching:it didnt show a 40cal,but here is a pic of a federal hst 147gr 9mm covering a nickle


----------



## IndyRob

I use Winchester white box 165g for target, and Fed Premium Tactical 180g for defense.

edited to fix WWB. Sorry, wrong caliber


----------



## Yjeepin

I'm new to it all but I bought remington 165 hollow points.


----------



## TheReaper

165 JHP or FMJ.


----------



## Double0

corbon


----------



## aibonito13

*180gr any time, any where!*

In my Sig P226 & G22, Federal Hydra's or personal defence 180gr


----------



## cavie187

I have had best results at the range with 165gr, but for home defense I currently have 180gr hollow-points.


----------



## mlc

155 for summer 
180 in the winter


----------



## SWMP45ACP

165gr. Speer Gold Dots in my Px4.


----------



## iburnpowdah

*Hi Speed*

When it comes to quick one shot stops in an a region where minimal clothing is worn, 135 gr Corbons steaming along at 1300+ fps are the answer Move to northern parts of the US where winter clothing comes into play, i believe a heavier bullet with more inertia and ability to penetrate deeper would be a better choice. When in Miami, Columbia or the Fiji's stoke up your pipe with the fastest 40's available. FWIW.


----------



## ROBINPA

The 180 gr. handloads suit me just fine for year round use in my XD40 , Berrys plated for practice and hornady xtp for carry. both shoot to the same point of impact useing a stout charge of unique.


----------



## dondavis3

I shoot 165 and 180 grain FMJ and JHP rounds for practice.

I use Winchester Ranger 155 Gr. JHP's when carrying.

:smt1099


----------



## camaro*73

.40 S&W Hornady TAP FPD 180gr. HP for home defense and .40 S&W Speer Lawman 180gr. TMJ or Federal 180gr. FMJ for target practice in my Glock 22.







------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## Poink88

I read an extensive ballistic report and it concluded either 155 or 165 is best. Surprisingly, 155 actually performed slightly better than 165 for SD.

I personally use 165 Winchester Ranger SXT and 155 Federal HST :smt023


----------



## JMD

I use 165-gr Speer GDHP in my Ruger KP-91 and 180-gr Speer GDHP Short Barrel in my SIG P239, for home protection.

This might seem to be a split decision on my part, but it really isn’t. I’ve had my Ruger KP-91 for a considerable time and it has shown a slight preference for 165-gr loadings, be they factory loads or my own reloads. 

My SIG P239 is a recent purchase, and I need more range time with it, before I make a final determination as to what bullet weight it prefers. Additionally, I have been distracted from this goal by my purchase of a spare barrel chambered for the .357SIG cartridge. I may decide to use it as a .357SIG rather than as a .40 S&W.


----------



## Vom Kriege

My personal .40SWs are loaded with 155gr Gold Dot for the purely scientific reason of that was what was available the last time I bought .40SW ammo. I'm not a fan of the .40 though and rarely utilize it on a personal basis and don't use it on a professional basis other than to qualify now that I have an option of what to carry.


----------



## im413

*Gold Dot's for me*

I like the 180gr Gold Dots.


----------



## johnmed3

I' have winchester pdx1 180 gr jhp for carry/home defense  !


----------



## ozzy

I don't have an XD but I use Hornady Critical Defense in .40


----------



## LanceORYGUN

Here is the reason why to go with a .40 S&W over a 9mm:


----------



## S&W M&P

Winchester Ranger 155 gr. JHP for carry. UMC 185 gr. JHPs and various other brand TMJs and FMJs for practice. The mid weights have shown the best penetration in the data that I have seen.


----------



## droptrd

All ive ever used is 180gr and Im not sure why:mrgreen:


----------



## SigmaBoy

I used what I can find in Walmart but 165 seems to be it, both FMJs and HPs.


----------



## DLeeHarley

I use 180gr. Federal HST or Speer Gold Dot 180gr. Later & Peace


----------



## CMC

Winchester PDX1 at 165gr for at Home. Range stuff i actually use 180gr mostly, and if they have to the Winchester value packs that are 165gr.


----------



## plinker56

Winchester 180gr. JHP for defense and 165gr FMJ for target plinking.


----------



## CMaki

My Sig is partial to anything 180, but the Glock 23 threw them all over the map, so I use the CorBon 165 JHP, and have had good shooting with them.


----------



## Broondog

i guess i'm the only one who uses 155gr Winchester Silvertips?

nobody else must have werewolf issues in their neighborhood. :anim_lol:


----------



## zeke4351

Buffalo Bore +P 155 grain JHP for both my HD and PD guns.


----------



## bigdiesel

For home defense I keep em loaded with federal 165 grain JHP.


----------



## cwl1862

I have several loads I'm comfortable with carrying in 40S&W, 155gr Speer GD, Corbon 135gr HP, WW 180gr Bonded HP (Federal Gov't contract overrun) I believe are PDX1's.


----------



## Kennydale

For range I prefer WWB 180 gr for SD Carry its Hornady 175gr critical Duty.


----------



## olroy

My 3rd Gen G23 throws the 135 Federal HST all over the place. Lucky to keep them on the paper at 15 yds! Currently using Rem. 180 HP. Excellent accuracy, but 165 grain FMJ is even better. Just picked up a box of Hornady Critical Defense 165. if they shoot as good as the FMJ, that will be my new SD round. For some reason, my Glock likes the stiffer loads much better?:?:


----------



## berettatoter

I still dig the 180 JHP for my S&W. I prefer a heavy, slower moving round in .40 S&W.


----------



## lefty60

For defense loads I have shot or carried PMC 165 jhp, 180 jhp Remington, 180 TAP, 135 Hydra-Shock. And now have decided that Hornady Critical Defense 165gr. is the best for my use.

For practice I use 180gr cast or plated reloads :smt071


----------



## 1730

Duty carry, 180 GD or Ranger. 155 gr a bit too snappy and I shoot 165 a little low.


----------



## olroy

:watching:


----------



## PT111Pro

180 gr XTP


----------



## ybnorml

Right now I'm getting comfortable with the 165 gr....
I know my XDm likes them, and I am consistent with them....


----------



## shaolin

180 Grain Federal HST or 155 Winchester Rangers JHP in 40 S&W for defense
165 & 180 FMJ for targets


----------



## muckaleewarrior

Always 180 Grain in .40 S&W

HSTs for carry and the same weight FMJs for target practice


----------



## ybnorml

My XD. Mod2 sub compact .40 likes the Hornady Custom 155gr XTP.
Within 15ft they hit where my practice ammo hits.


----------

